# ATV référence



## vintagekeez (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai une question qui peut paraitre basique et qui a sans doute déjà été traitée, mais mes recherches n'ont pas été fructueuses :

J'ai un iphone, un macbook, et un ATV. Mon objectif est de me servir de mon ATV comme d'un véritable media center, c'est à dire ma véritable base média de référence, et donc de synchroniser le reste en fonction de son contenu. 

Un exemple concret du fonctionnement que je voudrais obtenir: j'ai acheté une chanson depuis l'ATV, et à la volée je synchronise mon iphone avec ce titre. J'ai pris quelques photos avec mon iphone, et je l'archive dans ma bibliothèque de photos dans l'ATV. Je laisse donc le DD de mon macbook vide, libre pour autre chose (je ne suis pas contre qu'elle me serve de mémoire tampon).

En l'état actuel des choses je synchronise tout en triple, et je trouve ça grotesque. Merci d'avance pour les procédures que vous pourrez suggérer pour mettre en place ce système.


----------



## napalmatt (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Umh, en gros, ce qui serait un plus c'est qu'il faudrait un "vrai" serveur accompagnant l'ATV, non ? Mais actuellement j'ai peur que l'ATV seule reste simplement un "récépteur" de données, point.
Je suis aussi preneur d'une solution de ce type là, sans trop d'espoir !


----------



## vintagekeez (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour la réponse. Donc ça veut dire que je vais continuer à garder mon contenu en triple....??  Ce que j'ai sur l'iphone est inévitablement sur mon macbook pour la synchro, et donc ça sera dupliqué aussi sur l'apple tv... Quelqu'un voit-il une autre solution ?


----------



## Alkolic (25 Novembre 2009)

Il y a bien une solution...

OSX sur ton média center...

Mais c'est pas du ressort de ce site ;-)
Et rien n'est payant pour des "Plugin" ;-)

++


----------

